# Solved: Need help with Epson V500 photo scanner



## MNranger (Dec 10, 2008)

I just purchased this scanner, have it set up OK and software installed OK. My problem is that when I insert the four 35mm slides into the holder and then press scan, the scanner scans and I get the result on my computer, but all I see is basically a "picture" of four black slides in the slide holder. When I zoom to see them better, I get Big black slides in the slide holder. I cannot see the pictures at all. There must be something simple that I am doing wrong. I am trying to scan old family slides for a family Christmas party and am getting desperate. I am using a Dell laptop Inspiron (1 year old) with XP operating system. Thanks for any help someone can provide.


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi, you need to tell the scanner you are using the slide holder. I find it best to work in Pro mode, I think it will say Film Holder then you set film type to Colour Positive.

I find it much easier to use it in Pro mode, I have the V700 scanner, same software though.

Remember to SCAN FOR OUTPUT SIZE.


----------



## MNranger (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the advice PopPicker. However, I still am having no success. I set it for Pro Mode OK, but there is no place it says Film Holder. It asks for Doc type and only lets me pick Reflective (there's another choice called Film, but it is grayed out). Then I can pick Auto Exposure Type--Photo (which I picked) or Document. Next choice is Image Type: choice I picked (default) is 24-bit color (other color choice is 48-bit color). Next selection is Scanning Quality -- I set it on Best. Then there is a choice about Resolution dpi. Default is 300, and choices range from 50-12800. It seems to be scanning the 4 slides as a Document, as I just get a picture of four slides in their holder.


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

It seems your light lid is not being recognised.

First.... Ensure the lead from the lid to the back of the scanner base is plugged in correctly.

Second... Unlock lid. It's a little switch near the hinge.

Switch off at the power point then switch on.

Good luck

PP


----------



## MNranger (Dec 10, 2008)

Ahah! I unplugged everything and then replugged in, and now the scanner program recognizes "film". So I am able to scan my slides and it's working fine. Thank you Thank you! Now I am trying to decipher the Adobe Photoshop program that came with the scanner so I can put captions on the slides. I can write the captions but they kind of fade into the photos. By the way, ultimately I wanted to save a slide show onto a CD. If I do that, will this be able to be seen on a DVD player attached to a TV, do you know?


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

Glad I could help.

Remember to make copies of the files you have BEFORE you start playing around with putting text on them. Sometimes it's easier and clearer to create a box out of transparent grey and place the text in that, it stops the background merging with the text.

When burning to a CD or DVD that you want to play on MOST DVD players, it's best not to put the files in folders. Some players won't open folders, some players only open the first folder. 

Good luck.


----------



## MNranger (Dec 10, 2008)

Good tips. Thanks again for all your help!


----------

